# Really Upset



## cazscot (Oct 1, 2010)

Got a letter in from the Assisted Conception Service and I dont meet two of the essential criteria (have to be under 38 years old and bmi of less than 35).

We are devistated, without going into too much detail, I know there is absolutley no chance of us having a child naturally...


----------



## Steff (Oct 1, 2010)

Caz im so so sorry for both you and your husband, words cant express how sad i am to read this news..I hope you and hubby have a big cuddle,from what i know of you on this forum you will make a fantastic mum...xxx hugs


----------



## Northerner (Oct 1, 2010)

Really sorry to hear this Carol.


----------



## shirl (Oct 1, 2010)

So sorry for you and your husband Caz, words cannot make this any better for you both, but please know that I am thinking of you! 

Take good care, lv shirl x


----------



## tracey w (Oct 1, 2010)

Sorry to hear this 

I know how well you are doing with your weight, do not give up hope. Is there any possibility you may be able to fund this in the future?

I know it may be too soon and raw but what about other options like adoption or fostering?


----------



## am64 (Oct 1, 2010)

bless you and your hubby caz x that is so sad  big hugs x thinking of you hunny x


----------



## Hazel (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh Carol, I know how disappointed you must be.

We will talk soon, PM me if you need to chat


----------



## Twitchy (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm really, really sorry to hear this.

I know it may be too soon to think about other options, but for what it's worth, my hubby & his sister are both (separately) adopted. He has the best relationship with his parents (ie the lovely wonderful people who adopted him) of anyone I have ever known.  They were always open with him & his sister about the fact that they were adopted, and told them "other parents get stuck with the kids they get.  You are special - we chose you."  It always brings a lump to my throat to think about it, they gave him & his sister the most amazing gift of a new life & a loving family.  May be worth thinking about when you are ready... meanwhile sending you a big hug ((())).

Twitchy xxx


----------



## bev (Oct 1, 2010)

I wouldnt even try to say something to make you feel better - but I just wanted you to know that from what I *know* of you on here you would make a lovely mum and maybe one day you will be - however that happens.Bev x


----------



## Dizzydi (Oct 1, 2010)

So sorry to hear your news. I know how devastated u feel. If u want to chat pm me. Sending u my love Di x


----------



## rachelha (Oct 1, 2010)

So sorry to hear that.  Big hugs


----------



## cazscot (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks everybody xxx


----------



## Sugarbum (Oct 1, 2010)

Thtas really sad carol, so sorry to hear this. My love to you xx


----------



## Smit (Oct 1, 2010)

Don't really know what to say other than sorry. This forum is like one big family and I know everyone will be thinking about you. Big kisses x x x


----------



## traceycat (Oct 2, 2010)

Smit said:


> Don't really know what to say other than sorry. This forum is like one big family and I know everyone will be thinking about you. Big kisses x x x



im so sorry to hear your news carol hun.
big hugs xxx


----------



## PhoebeC (Oct 2, 2010)

All my love to you and your husband. xxxx


----------



## Akasha (Oct 2, 2010)

Big hugs!!


----------



## grahams mum (Oct 2, 2010)

cazscot said:


> Got a letter in from the Assisted Conception Service and I dont meet two of the essential criteria (have to be under 38 years old and bmi of less than 35).
> 
> We are devistated, without going into too much detail, I know there is absolutley no chance of us having a child naturally...



i am sure you are very upset but did you think about adopting a close friend of mine after years of trying  IVF and a really premature birth they adopted twins a boy and a girl 13 months they are so happy


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry Caz.

I know there's nothing else I can do or say, except send you big hugs.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Oct 3, 2010)

Only just recently joined the site but so sorry to hear your news Carol. Hope your luck changes in the future


----------



## ypauly (Oct 3, 2010)

Big hugs carol, I don't think there are any words that could make you feel better but you have my most sincere sympathy.


----------



## smile4loubie (Oct 4, 2010)

So sorry hunny x x x x sending lots of hugs to you both


----------



## Emmal31 (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear that xx


----------



## shiv (Oct 4, 2010)

big hugs Carol, really sorry to hear that xx


----------

